# Anyone's baby don't look at you?



## maddog37

My 9 month old doesn't look at me. Well, he does if he's not with me. But once he's near or on me, like if he has my attention, he wants to look at anything else but me. I'm trying hard not to take it personally or worry. Is this normal? He does make eye contact with other people (or me, when I'm far away or when we're playing while diaper changing), so he doesn't have autism or other things right?

He also doesn't copy me. He likes to do his own thing. I can talk and play with other babies and they laugh so much with me, but with him, he just looks at me like "is that the best you can do?". Once in a blue moon, he'll copy me but only when he really really wants to. He's happiest when he's i standing in his crib while I try to kiss him (which he blocks). Is this normal too?

So far my son seems to be opposite to "typical" kids in every way. I wonder if I did something wrong.


----------



## summer rain

Nope :D My eldest was just like that, would not look me in the eye at all until he was a year old, I was worried but he did eventually and is a completely normal 7 year old now :D xx


----------



## LuluLamar

My kid is pretty straight-laced, too. He smiles a lot but most of the time he's arching his brow and looking at you as though you've got three heads. I don't question it too much because that's basically my personality, haha. He looks just like me when he does it.

And he would also rather check out the room he's in than look at me while I'm holding him when I come home from work. It takes a while to distract him but eventually he rejoins the land of now. He's just two months old, so I've been keeping an eye on that, too, but I think it's just a natural temperament.


----------



## DaniMoose

same here...doesnt look at me much if im holding him, although can tell if i am looking at him as he just does a cheesy grin


----------



## lisaf

my guy is extremely social, but when you hold him, he starts to ignore you, lol... its a rare occasion when you can get him to acknowlege your presence when you hold him :dohh:


----------



## bubulix

My little girl (4 months) just started doing this from time to time. My mum thought it was hilarious when she noticed. I can be holding her and trying to make eye contact and whenever I move her to be facing me she just quickly turns away. I figured she's just so used to me that she's much more interested in anything but boring me!


----------



## maddog37

Went on vacation so didn't get to check BnB. Thanks for the replies!

Sometimes he laughs when I keep shifting my head directly to his view and finally "win". He thinks it's funny that I caught his eyes. But other times, if the TV is on especially he just gets annoyed and whacks me. lol!

I guess now I'm a bit more curious why he doesn't mimic. Me, that is. Of course, the last 2 times I took him to the nearby early years circle time, he escaped as fast as possible, got on the knees of the facilitator, and mimicked her! So ... it's just me. I'm not looking forward to his teenage years at all haha!


----------



## littlemiss83

Both my LOs have been like this. I have been told its because you are too close for LO to see properly. I always find if I put LO down & look at him he's fine, but he rarely looks at me when I hold him.

:flower:


----------



## xdxxtx

I'm not sure at all. My son has been making eye contact with me and looking at me since the day he was born. It started out during feeds (I breastfed for the first 9 days), and he would stare at me while he ate... But now he stares at me whenever I'm holding him or if he's sitting in his bouncer nearby...

When my nephew was a baby, he wasn't interested in making eye contact while you were holding him - this applied to anyone, not just his mom. He would stare at you if he was a few feet away, though. He's a completely average kid in almost every way (overweight and lazy but average intelligence and no problems... but a wonderful, bubbly personality!).


----------



## maddog37

Must be the too close thing then. :) Usually if others are holding him, I'm running around trying to vacuum or something. And lately he clings on like a little monkey. I noticed today that he does look at me when DH carries him up the stairs in front of me, but DH has been so busy that rarely happens.


----------



## Xanamcx

Hello! Any update now about your baby? Mine is the same and i just want to know how your baby turned out. 

Thank you thank you. Just worried here. 




maddog37 said:


> Must be the too close thing then. :) Usually if others are holding him, I'm running around trying to vacuum or something. And lately he clings on like a little monkey. I noticed today that he does look at me when DH carries him up the stairs in front of me, but DH has been so busy that rarely happens.


----------



## RainyDay0902

My daughter is the exact same way. Its really worrying me, seems to make eye contact with most people except me my husband. 

Any updates??


----------

